# Vinyl skin/wraps for eVic VTC mini



## wiesbang (17/1/16)

Anyone stock this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Also keen to know about this @wiesbang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (18/1/16)

yeah this would be epic


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

perhaps we could put together a jwrap group buy ?


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> perhaps we could put together a jwrap group buy ?


How are their pricing?


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> How are their pricing?



just checked now > $13.50 for a print design


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/16)

I picked up a metre of matt black for under R20 at Maizeys plastics in Paarden island.
I wanted to wrap my C pillars, turned out just peachy, no peeling or shrinking in over 2 years.


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> just checked now > $13.50 for a print design


Jeez at say R27 to a $ its almost R230.
I am going to chat to my printer contact and find out what he would charge


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Jeez at say R27 to a $ its almost R230.
> I am going to chat to my printer contact and find out what he would charge



R27 to the $ 

thats madness !!!!!!


----------



## Dubz (18/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Jeez at say R27 to a $ its almost R230.
> I am going to chat to my printer contact and find out what he would charge


Its R16.76 to the dollar...


----------



## MoeB786 (18/1/16)

lets get a group together


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> R27 to the $
> 
> thats madness !!!!!!





Dubz said:


> Its R16.76 to the dollar...


Lol sorry finger error meant R17


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Its R16.76 to the dollar...



shew ! nearly fell of my chair


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

MoeB786 said:


> lets get a group together



count me in... i want rolo skins


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

Anyone that lives in Tzneen or willing to go that way?
I asked my printer and he said he can definitely make them any design you want.
He would like to see the device to get measurements


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Anyone that lives in Tzneen or willing to go that way?
> I asked my printer and he said he can definitely make them any design you want.
> He would like to see the device to get measurements



@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

He is also willing to make for other mods. He just needs the mod for couple hours so he can get the size then he can print


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

I may know a guy in Tzaneen 

@wiesbang is your printer in Tzaneen?


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I may know a guy in Tzaneen
> 
> @wiesbang is your printer in Tzaneen?


I also heard of a guy in Tzaneen..
will pm details


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

how many printing ppl are there in Tzaneen ????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> how many printing ppl are there in Tzaneen ????


I have no idea. I live in the Cpt lol
He is one of the vendors on a car forum that I belong to. He has always done all of my printing.


----------



## KlutcH (18/1/16)

I see a small business opportunity here lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

Us Tzaneen goggas are quite crafty hey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (7/3/16)

Bump

Still looking for a local vendor that sells vinyl skin/wraps


----------

